# which 45-70 bullet for bison



## 06springfield (Jun 12, 2010)

I am going to hunt bison this December. I bought a 45-70 buffalo classic with the 32 in barrel. I was thinking Hornady's 300 gr leverevolutions. If I can't get within 150 yards, I'll have to use my 300 win. Any sugestions with the win mags.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I havent known many guys that have hunted bison on this forum, so I dont have a great suggestion for your 45-70. But I hope .45 can weigh in on that for you because he has a fantastically beautiful 45-70 that I had the privilege of shooting last spring and it was almost life changing 8) He was shooting the Hornady bullets, but I dont know if it was for a specific reason or not.

As far as your .300 Win Mag, since you are shooting a rather large animal, I might suggest a Nosler Partition or a Swift A-Frame (not Sirocco) for a bullet with good weight retention. I know lots of people use banded solids too, but I dont know how well those work.

Please let us know how the bison hunt goes!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

In the 45/70, any expanding bullet will do. I would probably lean toward something at the heavier end of the scale, in the 400 grain range, just because most 45/70 bullets are designed with whitetail deer in mind. Out to 150 yards, trajectory is not an issue. And with the 2000 fps velocities, a premium bullet is not needed. In the 300 Win. Mag., I have had good luck with the Barnes XLC in my rifle. Since they are no longer available, my choice would most likely be the TSX. They work great in my 270's. My good friend Fred shot a bison a few years ago. Killed it really dead with one shot. From a 270 Winchester. Put a good bullet in the right spot and they die. You don't need a howitzer to kill one.

On a technical note, the 300 grain 45 caliber bullet has the same sectional density as a 110 grain 270 bullet. That means that given the same bullet construction and velocity, the 300 grain .45 will penetrate the same as a 110 grain 270. The 400 grain .45 has the same SD as the 180 grain .308.
here's something to look at:
http://www.barnesbullets.com/products/c ... es-busters™/


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Use the 325gr. Hornady for crying out loud Loke...anything bigger is just a slug. 

Not only did the man buy a 45-70, but he wants to use it. 

Is it an H & R single shot ....06springfield?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Call me a traditionalist, but I'd hunt with a 405 gr cast bullet in your .45/70 just like your great grand dad did.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

buffalo bullets makes some factory ammo in the 405 grain in lead if you want to go that route. Or you can use the hornady 350 grain FN or RN either would work out just fine. if you are going to reload. take a look at RL-7 powder I have been getting some good results with this powder.


----------

